# What are you shooting this year?



## rugerfan (Sep 2, 2022)

For me , I am going with 110 Grains of BH 209, Harvester Scorpion Pt Gold 300 Grain, and Federal 209 Primers.  I usually only get a 1/2 day to a day of muzzle loader season in, was wondering what you all will be slinging this year?

I forgot to add that I am shooting a CVA Optima V2, with a Leupold 3-9 x 40 on it.


----------



## Railroader (Sep 3, 2022)

Same as always, if I can.  Hoping to get another year of using the iron sights on my Hawken Woodsman.  It's the only rifle long enough I can still see the front sight clearly.. ?

80gr of GOEX, a #11 cap and a Hornady GP385.  

If that don't work, it'll be a scoped TC Omega, with black powder and the GP385...


----------



## godogs57 (Sep 3, 2022)

T/C Hawken. Either 50 or54. 105 grains of bp, No Excuses conical.


----------



## HardlyHangin (Sep 3, 2022)

Just got a new rig ill be using in Colorado in a couple of weeks,  planning on toting it in Ga as well. 

Traditions buckstalker with Williams Precision western iron sights,  thor lighting 300gr ballistic tips, and 70gr by weight of 777 loose powder (~90gr by volume)


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Sep 3, 2022)

I got a new to me Omega but I really want to use thissun.

58 cal roundball.


----------



## GregoryB. (Sep 3, 2022)

If I can see the sights clear enough I will give the 50 cal Hawken with a 270gr Buffalo Bullet over 90gr of Pyrodex a go. When the In-line makes its appearance it will be a Traditions Pursiut XLT with 100gr of 209 with a 300gr 44 Mag tucked into a sabot.


----------



## Buckstop (Sep 5, 2022)

50 cal TC Omega, BH209 110 gr, .453 dia 265 gr Fury SBT in a Harvester sabot. CCI209M primers.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 5, 2022)

I'm shooting deer if I get the chance to.  LOL


----------



## frankwright (Sep 6, 2022)

I would like to hunt with my .54 Cal Hawken but I can't even see the peep sight well. I have been trying to get a eye appointment, I think my cataracts and old age have kicked in.
I have a CVA Optima that a good friend,who has since passed away,sold me for almost nothing. 
I will hunt with it as it is scoped.
250gr SST with 90gr BH209.
I don't shoot inline much but if I do I will be changing powder. BH209 is now $52.89 for 8oz, not 10oz if you can find it.
I may try 777 but actually half a bottle of BH with practice and hunting will last me another season or two after this one.


----------



## Darkhorse (Sep 14, 2022)

One of my custom built flintlocks, mostly the .54 with a .530 patched round ball, 70 grains of 3fg and 4fg prime. Or my .40 with a .395 patched round ball, 60 to 70 grains of 3fg and 4fg prime.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 15, 2022)

54 caliber cap lock Renegade. 70grains ffg .530 round ball .010 pillow ticking patch with mink oil lube.


----------



## pacecars (Sep 17, 2022)

Ruger Old Army converted to .50 cal by David Clements. I am waiting on it to come back from the engraver soon


----------



## FXJ (Sep 18, 2022)

Lord Willing deer and hog. LOL


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Oct 2, 2022)

My favorite time of the year.  Just shot her yesterday in preparation of the season.

Gun: T/C Omega

Bullet: Barnes T-EZ 250 grain sabot replaced with a Harvaster Crushed Rib Sabot

Powder: BlackHorn 209 84 grains (weighted)

Primer: Federal 209A

Scope: Leupold VX-3HD 4.5-14x50


----------



## Railroader (Oct 2, 2022)

Well, I carried (didn't shoot ?) the Hawken Wednesday thru Saturday on WMA...

Time to get out my Omega, so I can see a little better!


----------



## 44magpastor (Oct 5, 2022)

CVA Optima .50
Nikon Omega 3-9-40


----------



## catch22 (Oct 6, 2022)

never been a ML guy....hunted a time or 2 with them.  Always wanted to get one, but for 1 weekend a year, I cant justify it.  I wish they would take a week off bow season and give ya'll 2 weeks.....or take away a week of rifle and give ya'll an extra week....something.

Good luck to ya'll!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 6, 2022)

You can use a muzzleloader the entire rifle season. That’s what I do anyhow.


----------



## ventilator (Oct 6, 2022)

So nobody likes an omega with 150 gr of white hot pellets and 250gr powerbelts?


----------



## Deerhead (Oct 6, 2022)

I like my CVA Optima .50 and it likes 100 gr of white hot pellets and 250gr powerbelts?


----------



## Milkman (Oct 6, 2022)

catch22 said:


> never been a ML guy....hunted a time or 2 with them.  Always wanted to get one, but for 1 weekend a year, I cant justify it.  I wish they would take a week off bow season and give ya'll 2 weeks.....or take away a week of rifle and give ya'll an extra week....something.
> 
> Good luck to ya'll!



The season is a week, not a weekend ?


----------



## catch22 (Oct 6, 2022)

Milkman said:


> The season is a week, not a weekend ?



For those of us who are still working 5 days a week.....the season is a weekend


----------



## Milkman (Oct 6, 2022)

catch22 said:


> For those of us who are still working 5 days a week.....the season is a weekend



My condolences ?


----------



## Railroader (Oct 6, 2022)

ventilator said:


> So nobody likes an omega with 150 gr of white hot pellets and 250gr powerbelts?



I like my Omega a lot.  But if you'll shoot two pellets and then three over a chronograph, I bet you find that there's not enough difference to justify that third pellet... ?


----------



## ventilator (Oct 7, 2022)

Railroader said:


> I like my Omega a lot.  But if you'll shoot two pellets and then three over a chronograph, I bet you find that there's not enough difference to justify that third pellet... ?


Shot 3 for years then went to two for several years. Im back to 3 again now lol. My Omega seems to shoot better at 100 with 3 and ive lost a couple bucks that i knocked down, got up and ran off at 100-125. May have done the same with 3 but im gonna try and blast the **** out of them! lol. Also, i shot a small 8pt in NC yesterday morning with it. 75 yds, shoulder hit. Still ran 100yds before it decided to die. Not much of a blood trail. Typical of a ML for me. I still like to kill one or two a year with it. Taking it this weekend in SC for the last couple of days of season.


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Oct 7, 2022)

ventilator said:


> Shot 3 for years then went to two for several years. Im back to 3 again now lol. My Omega seems to shoot better at 100 with 3 and ive lost a couple bucks that i knocked down, got up and ran off at 100-125. May have done the same with 3 but im gonna try and blast the **** out of them! lol. Also, i shot a small 8pt in NC yesterday morning with it. 75 yds, shoulder hit. Still ran 100yds before it decided to die. Not much of a blood trail. Typical of a ML for me. I still like to kill one or two a year with it. Taking it this weekend in SC for the last couple of days of season.


What projectile are you using? Sounds like an bullet performance issue.


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Oct 8, 2022)

ventilator said:


> Shot 3 for years then went to two for several years. Im back to 3 again now lol. My Omega seems to shoot better at 100 with 3 and ive lost a couple bucks that i knocked down, got up and ran off at 100-125. May have done the same with 3 but im gonna try and blast the **** out of them! lol. Also, i shot a small 8pt in NC yesterday morning with it. 75 yds, shoulder hit. Still ran 100yds before it decided to die. Not much of a blood trail. Typical of a ML for me. I still like to kill one or two a year with it. Taking it this weekend in SC for the last couple of days of season.





RamblinWreck88 said:


> What projectile are you using? Sounds like an bullet performance issue.



In my earlier days of “modern” muzzleloading, I used 240 gr 44 cal bullets in 50 cal sabots with 2 pellets of Pyrodex. I shot around 8 deer of various sizes with this combo. None of the deer shot died within a satisfactory distance. I was hunting the edge of some woods so most of the deer stayed in the open area and I had eyes on them the whole time. I never recovered a bullet either so I couldn’t say if it was bullet performance or not. The entry and exit holes always looked the same size so that tells me expansion did not occur. May account for no bullets recovered too for that matter.

One correlation though was that the further away the shot was taken, the longer the deer took to expire.

Finally I quit that combo and played with 45 cal Nosler Partitions, Barnes MZs, and plain old Hornady 250 gr SP all in sabots and still with 2 pellets of Pyrodex and all have given much better performance.

I used a 54 cal inline last year with MMP sabots and 300 gr 50 cal Hornady FTX bullets made for 500 S&W Mag. 100 gr of loose 777.  Knocked the snot out of the only deer I shot with it. DRT. 

I’m trying Shockwaves this year which appear to just be Hornady FTX bullets.  also using loose 3F 777. 90 gr this time. It was a quick decision on my part since I, as usual, got a late start on preparing for the hunting season.

I still have the 58 Hawken which I sighted with 100 gr of 3F black and .570 round ball. The charge is a bit on the high side but the gun seemed to like it. It is a proven deer stopper as of last year.  Shot a doe a bit back but still in the lungs. It stood there like it was paralyzed for a couple of seconds before just crumpling.


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 9, 2022)

Omega 150gr of 777, 250gr spitfire Barnes 

Buck Stalker 120gr 777, 250gr spite fire barnes,

CVA Optima V2 pistol, 100gr white hots, 290gr bore driver


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 11, 2022)

TC Omega 100 grain 777, 295 Powerbelt Aero Tip....  Works well for me, no complaints.


----------



## ventilator (Oct 11, 2022)

RamblinWreck88 said:


> What projectile are you using? Sounds like an bullet performance issue.


Shot mostly with Hornady 44 cal 240gr with Sabot. Last deer i shot was with 245gr Powerbelt. I tried a 200gr shockwave and it didnt even seem to expand at all. WOnt try those again. The Powerbelt had a good entry and exit, still not much blood. I may have to go with 295 gr powerbelt or maybe even the 300gr bullet mentioned in 45 cal w sabot


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 11, 2022)

Traditions Buckstalker with a Nikon BDC 3x9.
100 grains white hots, CCI 209M primers, and 
300 grain Harvester White Lightnings. Works every time.


----------



## Rabun (Oct 12, 2022)

I’ll be shooting (hopefully) my old .50 700 ML w 100 grains of BP under a 370gr maxi ball. Weather looks nice and chilly for the mountains. Hope everyone has a great hunt!


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Oct 12, 2022)

ventilator said:


> Shot mostly with Hornady 44 cal 240gr with Sabot. Last deer i shot was with 245gr Powerbelt. I tried a 200gr shockwave and it didnt even seem to expand at all. WOnt try those again. The Powerbelt had a good entry and exit, still not much blood. I may have to go with 295 gr powerbelt or maybe even the 300gr bullet mentioned in 45 cal w sabot


I've heard the exact same thing about the Hornady SST's many times over. I sighted mine in with those at first, and even carried them on several hunts (didn't see anything), but after hearing so much about their inconsistencies, I switched over to the T/C Cheap Shot 240gr lead hollowpoints, as I've heard nothing but good about their performance. Will report back after I shoot something with them.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 13, 2022)

I'm shooting my Tradition's Kentucky Rifle. Patched round ball over 70 grains black powder. Hoping to get my first kill with it.


----------



## Deer Farmer (Oct 14, 2022)

I will be shooting my new Accura LR-X 50 Cal loaded with 100gr Blackhorn power with Hornady BoreDriver Bullets. I purchased this weapon for late season in NW Missouri.


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Oct 19, 2022)

I'll be hunting with the same rifle I hunted with last season -- a .54 caliber Kibler Colonial flintlock, loaded with real black and patched round ball.  In fact, like last year, I'll carry it every day, even through modern rifle season. 

If I get a deer or two with it, that's great!  If I don't, that's great, too!  I'm getting kinda old and have killed enough deer over that years that I'm just not that mad at them any more!


----------



## steveus (Oct 20, 2022)

Thompson Center Stainless Encore, 50 cal. Thompson Center Stainless 28" Barrel, Burris 4x fixed scope, Blackhorn 209 100 gr., 200gr 40cal. Shockwave bullets in sabots, Winchester 209 primers. Works very well!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 20, 2022)

In my flintlock longrifle I`ll be shooting a 490 patched round ball with 60 grains of DuPont Goex FFFg. Same thing in my percussion plains rifle with 70 grains of FFFg.


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Oct 20, 2022)

GAHUNTER60 said:


> I'll be hunting with the same rifle I hunted with last season -- a .54 caliber Kibler Colonial flintlock, loaded with real black and patched round ball.  In fact, like last year, I'll carry it every day, even through modern rifle season.
> 
> If I get a deer or two with it, that's great!  If I don't, that's great, too!  I'm getting kinda old and have killed enough deer over that years that I'm just not that mad at them any more!
> 
> ...


That is a _fine_-looking rifle! Looks like you did a great job finishing it!


----------



## Railroader (Oct 21, 2022)

My Omega and my Hawken are cleaned, oiled, wipes down, and put away without a shot being fired in 2022...

I'm done, better luck next year!


----------



## steveus (Oct 21, 2022)

steveus said:


> Thompson Center Stainless Encore, 50 cal. Thompson Center Stainless 28" Barrel, Burris 4x fixed scope, Blackhorn 209 100 gr., 200gr 40cal. Shockwave bullets in sabots, Winchester 209 primers. Works very well!


After making this response yesterday, I killed a nice 10pt. this morning, same set-up.
The Encore is a killing machine. Of course it's a modern in-line which some don't like, but for someone who just wants blackpowder hunting to be as simple as possible, like me, it's hard to beat.


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Oct 21, 2022)

steveus said:


> After making this response yesterday, I killed a nice 10pt. this morning, same set-up.
> The Encore is a killing machine. Of course it's a modern in-line which some don't like, but for someone who just wants blackpowder hunting to be as simple as possible, like me, it's hard to beat.



Well?


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Oct 22, 2022)

RamblinWreck88 said:


> That is a _fine_-looking rifle! Looks like you did a great job finishing it!



That photo was taken before I hand waxed her.  She looksa lot better now.  Only thing is the lock, which I left in the white, is starting to tarnish, giving it an aged look.


----------



## steveus (Oct 22, 2022)

RamblinWreck88 said:


> Well?


I agree! Don't know how to post pics. I used to, just getting old.


----------

